# Nice video of customers car..



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

This is what its all about.

making someones dream come true

owning a legend

Supplying a quality BNR32

Video:

Nissan Skyline GT-R (R32) - YouTube


Supplied by Newera in 2010


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

nicely done video


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

great vid! and car!!


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Not gonna lie here, I'm pretty jealous of that R32. Its Super sweet, those BBS set it off so well and with that power, seems plenty to be enjoyed for a street car.

Attention to detail with this one, I think. You can't beat the Subtle touches.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

You know he is one proud Skyline GTR owner. Great video. Great car.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice video been well done of a nice car:thumbsup:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

love the car and the vid :thumbsup:


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

Just perfect, not to much power. Love the color and the wheels :thumbsup:

jealous!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Stunning Matty, remember drooling over this one when you had it for sale. Lurrrve the wheels.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its a lovely car

it is so hard finding immaculate R32s these days

despite the fact everyone thinks they have a "mint" one, the difference is clear

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

love the car and vid!


----------

